# 1 yr of progress



## Lancear Omari (Dec 31, 2007)

So I thought I would share how much progress in art I've achieved over this past year. And if at all possible have others share how much they have improved as well. 


1 yr of progress (*NSFW*)

Tried to put it into chronological order as best as possible.


----------



## MilkHermit (Jan 1, 2008)

-


----------



## Lancear Omari (Jan 1, 2008)

MilkHermit said:
			
		

> Wow, impressive! I did one as well: here.



Awesome ! I definitely see an improvement.


----------



## Anamenti (Jan 7, 2008)

Those are both fascinating to look at, you can see a marked inprovment in attention to detail and confidence in line... I really enjoy seeing image historys like this.


----------

